# Sticky  Rose's Murray River Epic



## suehobieadventure

Awesome trip Rose and well written great read.


----------



## mrwalker

Thank you Rose, what a great time you've been having. Awesome trip, and awesome reporting of it. 
Cheers, Dave.


----------

